

Why I Told Anonymous to Kiss My Ass - bgossage
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/jj-mccorvey/hidi-dana-white-ultimate-fighting-championship-anonymous.html

======
rch
Anonymous is not a singular entity. And since nobody who matters cares about
UFC, whoever this guy is dealing with must not matter.

I'd rather be reading about the Anonymous that exposes the inept special ops
contractors who are getting civilians killed in Syria for no reason.

------
adamnemecek
When I grow up, I want to be as hard core as this guy. /sarcasm

------
zalew
> But after Anonymous hacked our site, we also got U.S. Immigration and
> Customs Enforcement, part of the Department of Homeland Security, involved.

I'm not an American and by the names of these agencies I wouldn't have guessed
they engage in chasing crackers (and supposedly kids with LOIC). Who else
works on this stuff - the marines?

------
Canada
I'll seed this crap but I won't bother to watch.

